# Surprise!



## Doc

Coming Soon.  Watch this thread for further details


----------



## Doc

oh boy oh boy ......


----------



## JEV

We're all so excited that we ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> oh boy oh boy ......



Gretchen??


----------



## JEV

Danang Sailor said:


> Gretchen??


Sure looks like her. But, they all look the same to me.


----------



## nixon

Someone left the keys to the door unguarded . So, I snuck back in to look around a bit .


----------



## bczoom

Hey John, how's it going?


----------



## Big Dog

nixon said:


> Someone left the keys to the door unguarded . So, I snuck back in to look around a bit .



A blue chain saw?? ...... You candy ass ..................


Welcome back !!


----------



## jpr62902

There goes my property value ....


----------



## nixon

bczoom said:


> Hey John, how's it going?



Absolutely great ! Got a few things to sort ,then life will be darned near perfect .


----------



## nixon

Big Dog said:


> A blue chain saw?? ...... You candy ass ..................
> 
> 
> Welcome back !!



Somebody has to buy them . 
And I've been called worse !


----------



## JEV

There goes the neighborhood...not that it was all that great to begin with.


----------



## Danang Sailor

nixon said:


> Somebody has to buy them .



That's ridiculous!  If people buy better ones (Stihl for instance) they'd have to stop making the silly things.  



> And I've been called worse !



That I can believe!  






Oh, and welcome back!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Nixon, I don't care how you snuck in, welcome back.  Apart from a lover's spat between JEV and Luvs, things have pretty dull around here lately.


----------



## nixon

EastTexFrank said:


> Nixon, I don't care how you snuck in, welcome back.  Apart from a lover's spat between JEV and Luvs, things have pretty dull around here lately.



Thanks ! I'll do my best not to liven things up !


----------



## tiredretired

nixon said:


> Someone left the keys to the door unguarded . So, I snuck back in to look around a bit .



Hey you old hound dog!  How have you been?  Glad to see you back.  

Now, try and behave this time, eh?


----------



## Doc

Welcome back John.  I tickled to see back and posting.  I've missed ya man.  Cheers


----------



## pirate_girl

Jeepers!

For_ once_ I don't know what to say.


----------



## ki0ho

Glad to see ya back PG.....have missed ya...


----------



## ki0ho

And thanks Doc.....heres hopeing that all will turn out for the best


----------



## ki0ho

pirate_girl said:


> Jeepers!
> 
> For_ once_ I don't know what to say.




That will not last long!!!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Jeepers!
> 
> For_ once_ I don't know what to say.



Welcome back sweetheart.  God only knows, you have been missed.  

Thanks Doc.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Jeepers!
> 
> For_ once_ I don't know what to say.





ki0ho said:


> That will not last long!!!!!!!



  made me LOL.

Welcome back Lollie.  It's been too long.  I've missed you.  
Enjoy and don't forget post often.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I do not know what happened to get there or to get back nor do I care.  But this place has been awfully dull and quiet since the passing of Big Al.  I will always miss him and his posts.

Welcome back and thanks Doc.


----------



## bczoom

Welcome back PG!


----------



## Galvatron

Welcome back John and PG,i hope your both well,lots has changed here just not much underwear


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Jeepers!
> 
> For_ once_ I don't know what to say.




Well, I sure do.

Welcome Back, Lollie!!

Oh yeah .... and


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> oh boy oh boy ......





Danang Sailor said:


> Gretchen??



Day-um!  That was a lucky guess.


----------



## Ironman

Welcome back PG!


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Jeepers!
> 
> For_ once_ I don't know what to say.



Now PG is back along with Nixon!  There's a pair a full house couldn't beat.  

Welcome back!!


----------



## Leni

Hey Pirate Girl!  Nice to see you again.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

DAYUM!   Welcome back PG and Nixon. You were missed.


----------



## pixie

I'm real glad to see you both here again :woohoo:


----------



## squerly

Excellent surprise Doc!  

Two of my favorite FF members have come home!   Nixon: Rumor has it that your feeling better these days?  I sure hope so.  It's been tough keeping up with you as information has been slim-to-none.  But little by little I've heard good things.  Hope they're true?

And PG: Another rumor has it that you're still the hottie we remember?  Gonna need some updated proof. (comes in the form of pics sweetheart!   )

Welcome back you guy's!


----------



## pirate_girl

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0v03wUauMVO

^^^ dat's me tawkin'..


and... a chune.. sorry, it's the best I could find for the occasion. lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOa5UOHdwnc"]Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin) (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

You are more than WELCOME!!!!!
And you've just told me about something I had missed until now.  Vocaroo. Completely new to me.   But ... if your voice was supposed to be on there somewhere I did not hear it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> You are more than WELCOME!!!!!
> And you've just told me about something I had missed until now.  Vocaroo. Completely new to me.   But ... if your voice was supposed to be on there somewhere I did not hear it.



I can hear it fine.
I guess it doesn't work for some peeps.


----------



## squerly

pirate_girl said:


> I can hear it fine.
> I guess it doesn't work for some peeps.


Link works fine, you tube not so much.


----------



## pirate_girl

squerly said:


> Link works fine, you tube not so much.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

welcome Back John and you too Pg glad you folks are back


----------



## Doc

Ahhh the link is different from you youtube vid.  Duh  Well, I said vocaroo was new to me.  That was very sweet Lollie.  Great to hear your voice and those very nice things you said.  :  Thanks Darlin, and I'm very very glad you and Nixon are back.  The gang is back together ....lets get the party started.  Wooo Hooo


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Ahhh the link is different from you youtube vid.  Duh  Well, I said vocaroo was new to me.  That was very sweet Lollie.  Great to hear your voice and those very nice things you said.  :  Thanks Darlin, and I'm very very glad you and Nixon are back.  The gang is back together ....lets get the party started.  Wooo Hooo




Those Vocaroo messages die out after a time because they aren't stored forever.
You're welcome.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

pirate_girl said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0v03wUauMVO
> 
> ^^^ dat's me tawkin'..
> 
> 
> and... a chune.. sorry, it's the best I could find for the occasion. lol
> 
> Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin) (Audio) - YouTube


I never imagined that Pirate girl had such a pretty voice . I must be getting old cause she sounds so young.


----------



## Doc

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I never imagined that Pirate girl had such a pretty voice . I must be getting old cause she sounds so young.


I thought she sounded young also.  , and like you said a very sweet pretty voice.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Oh girl, whisper in my ear.  I don't care what you say, just whisper


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0v03wUauMVO
> 
> ^^^ dat's me tawkin'..
> 
> 
> and... a chune.. sorry, it's the best I could find for the occasion. lol
> 
> Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin) (Audio) - YouTube




Wow!  Your voice matches your looks - both are beautiful!!


----------



## Av8r3400

Hmm...


----------



## loboloco

Welcome back you two.  I stop in every once in a while to check the place out.


----------



## MrLiberty

loboloco said:


> Welcome back you two.  I stop in every once in a while to check the place out.




Hi lobo, I'm new here.  LOL!


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Hi lobo, I'm new here.  LOL!




Hi MrLiberty!


----------



## Doc

Hi Mr. Liberty.  Welcome to the mad house.


----------



## loboloco

MrLiberty said:


> Hi lobo, I'm new here.  LOL!


OMG the place has gone to the dogs.  Seriously, I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## 300 H and H

MrLiberty said:


> Hi lobo, I'm new here. LOL!


 
Now this is a surprise!! It's almost like Christmas early!

Glad you made it here!

Best regards, Kirk


----------



## MrLiberty

Thanks everyone, this almost feels like home......and yes, I live in a nut house.  LOL!


----------



## ki0ho

MrLiberty said:


> Thanks everyone, this almost feels like home......and yes, I live in a nut house.  LOL!




Your profile says you bug liberals......Glad you are here!!!!! that has become my joy in life!!! next to grand kids.....


----------



## Ironman

ki0ho said:


> Your profile says you bug liberals......Glad you are here!!!!! that has become my joy in life!!! next to grand kids.....


I know Him, Jerry - He's a great American!


----------



## JEV

Welcome Mr. Liberty. I think I know you from somewhere insignificant...especially since the recent election.


----------



## Leni

Obviously some of you know him but I sure don't.  How about an intro on the introductions page Mr. Liberty?


----------



## ki0ho

Ironman said:


> I know Him, Jerry - He's a great American!




Well Liberty...Iron man says your good........that is good enough for me!!
  Welcome!!!

that along with Jev and PG...you come highly recomended!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> Obviously some of you know him but I sure don't.  How about an intro on the introductions page Mr. Liberty?



+1


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> I know Him, Jerry - He's a great American!



true dat.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Indeed, a hearty welcome Mr. Liberty; I'm glad you came over.  That other place haas become overrun with progressive trolls.  A few token liberals can keep a place honest, but over there?


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> That other place haas become overrun with progressive trolls.



Not so much. 
They're butthurt since the midterms.
Fun to watch though.


----------



## rlk

Welcome back guys!  The next round's on you.

Bob


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Won't be a total surprise 'till _Deadly Sushi_ sneaks in the back door.............time to check the deadbolts Doc !


----------



## ki0ho

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I never imagined that Pirate girl had such a pretty voice . I must be getting old cause she sounds so young.





Hell every morning I hear the voice of a young thing..............till I role over and realize......its still Mom........must be wishful morning dreams.....or my hearing aids!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Won't be a total surprise 'till _Deadly Sushi_ sneaks in the back door.............time to check the deadbolts Doc !



I don't believe that's going to happen but I would like to see Bobcat make a reappearance.


----------



## ki0ho

Yep....


----------



## MrLiberty

rlk said:


> Welcome back guys!  The next round's on you.
> 
> Bob




A round of drinks for the house on me.....

Belly up top the bar folks.


----------



## Leni

That can get expensive around here.  Lots of bar flies here.


----------



## Ironman

Hey, is that Deadly Sushi I saw lurking around the corner?


----------



## mtntopper

Maybe we could trade the fleabag mailman for Deadly Sushi?


----------



## tiredretired

I guess I need to do a search.  This deadly sushi dude must be before my time.  Did I miss something interesting?


----------



## Ironman

TiredRetired said:


> I guess I need to do a search.  This deadly sushi dude must be before my time.  Did I miss something interesting?



Well, I seem to remember he wanted to ban Big Dog and that didn't go over so well.  

Sushi wasn't that bad of a guy, really.


----------



## Doc

Ironman said:


> Well, I seem to remember he wanted to ban Big Dog and that didn't go over so well.
> 
> Sushi wasn't that bad of a guy, really.


Agreed, he was not a bad guy at all.  He just went off on a tangent now and then, but don't we all?.  I sent him an email asking if he would be interested in coming back but so far no reply.  At least the email did not bounce.


----------



## mtntopper

TiredRetired said:


> I guess I need to do a search.  This deadly sushi dude must be before my time.  Did I miss something interesting?



A good forum is made of people who do not think and act like clones. Diversity of people will make for interesting dialog and discussion. If you want to think and act the same then it is going to get really boring here.

I would welcome Deadly Sushi back as he could always liven up this forum with his "sometimes crazy" thought provactive posts. His posts did make for great discussion at times. He brought another different prospective that I think many of us old timers miss now.

_*Welcome back PG*_. You were missed by many on here and bring new life to the daily chit chat of this place. It was getting a bit dry around here at times without you.

Also we need to keep the fleamailman too!!!!!!!! Just another prospective of life through another set of eyes on the world.......


----------



## JEV

I'd take Sushi back in a heartbeat, provided that fleabag was tossed. Sushi was just a little crazy, but the fleabag is clinically insane. IMO, he's a waste of bandwidth, but I know some of you actually like his insanity.


----------



## Ironman

Bring back Sushi! 

Maybe PG has a current email addy for him, maybe not. I would love to see him posting again. Oh yeah - wasn't he crazy for that one chick with all the tatts that died ... - Amy winehouse?!! Crazy guy, lol.


----------



## tiredretired

Ironman said:


> Bring back Sushi! Oh yeah - wasn't he crazy for that one chick with all the tatts that died ... - Amy winehouse?!! Crazy guy, lol.



Now I know I missed something interesting.


----------



## Wee Willy

Welcome aboard, pleased to meet ya and all that jazz.

Now where's the surprise ??


----------



## ki0ho

Its the nice red head buckanear....who has reapeared.......


----------



## muleman RIP

Wee Willy said:


> Welcome aboard, pleased to meet ya and all that jazz.
> 
> Now where's the surprise ??


Under Galvi's chair.....


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I sent him an email asking if he would be interested in coming back but so far no reply



Same here. Sent him one last night.
We'll see what happens..


----------



## Galvatron

I would like to see Vin back aka Daedong,yea he pushed a few buttons with his views but his views come from a Australian culture that can and will differ from others from around the world,i also miss murph aka thcri,i feel poor murph got sucked in to a silly game by a few trolls,and rback33 i miss flirting with,california was a gent to which i enjoyed his views and Larry aka urednecku is a buddy i respect and miss.

Along with them names would appear some old friends that i do miss.

This all reminds me i have not stayed in touch as well as i should have with some good folk i have met here,time i sent them a update on my new email details.

It's good to have some old timers pop back,no grudges held by me.


----------



## Doc

I thought of Vin also. He's the only one of those you mentioned who is banned.  The others are gone by choice.  You pretty much nailed the Murph story. CA and uredneck do show up over on Net Tractor Talk


----------



## JEV

Doc said:


> I thought of Vin also. He's the only one of those you mentioned who is banned.  The others are gone by choice.  You pretty much nailed the Murph story. CA and uredneck do show up over on Net Tractor Talk


I believe Vin started his own forum, and the libs from here propagated it with all things liberal. Last I saw it went belly up.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> I believe Vin started his own forum, and the libs from here propagated it with all things liberal. Last I saw it went belly up.


Yes, Vin had a forum for a time and I was a member there.
He and I got along very well on his forum.
DZ was also there. Speaking of, he is now a bona fide preacher, as well as being a sometime Santa Claus lol

I don't hold any grudges.. I just wish some knew what I knew I knew and knew I knew it, back in them days.


----------



## Wee Willy

pirate_girl said:


> I just wish some knew what I knew I knew and knew I knew it, back in them days.



Say what?


----------



## ki0ho

pirate_girl said:


> Yes, Vin had a forum for a time and I was a member there.
> He and I got along very well on his forum.
> DZ was also there. Speaking of, he is now a bona fide preacher, as well as being a sometime Santa Claus lol
> 
> I don't hold any grudges.. I just wish some knew what I knew I knew and knew I knew it, back in them days.



What realy gives me shivers is I under stand what you said.....
to many Phycos in the house in the early years!!!

Maby you should start holding class and educate us old farts!!!
The older I get ....the more I find out I didnt know when I thought I knew it all!!!!

And before I piss ya off.......Its nice to have ya back PG.....missed ya


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> DZ was also there. Speaking of, he is now a bona fide preacher, as well as being a sometime Santa Claus lol



I miss Vin too.  

I've gone through all the D's in the member list and can't figure out who the heck "DZ" is.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I miss Vin too.
> 
> I've gone through all the D's in the member list and can't figure out who the heck "DZ" is.


You know, that guy that burned his hands that time and would dress as Santa Claus! 

Frank, I'll have to think of his username.
Can't find it myself! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

dzalphakilo


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> dzalphakilo



You know, it's vaguely familiar but I can't remember anything about him.


----------



## pirate_girl

ki0ho said:


> And before I piss ya off.......Its nice to have ya back PG.....missed ya



I don't get pissed off much these days. 
Life tends to either harden or soften you.
I like being a softy, and always have.

You could say I am now 50% less piratey.

Arrrhh!! 

Thank you, Jerry.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I don't believe that's going to happen but I would like to see Bobcat make a reappearance.


Meeeeeeeeeeee tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Bring back Sushi!
> 
> Maybe PG has a current email addy for him



Do
-email sent
-keep checking daily.
Nothing.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Life tends to either harden or soften you.



i hear i'm one steely 'lil bitch. i knew that. i can be. i also luv ppl. depends on that person, i say. yep.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Do
> -email sent
> -keep checking daily.
> Nothing.



I think that Sushi burned 'way too many bridges.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I think that Sushi burned 'way too many bridges.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1x0q2vXUB9O


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I did call Sushi and talked to him for about half an hour this morning.

First of all, he was confused about who I was and why I was calling.
I said WAKE UP ALREADY LOL! 
He said he ate some pizza last night which left him feeling sick.
Then I told him about what was going on and he was like Heyyy okay, gotcha now.


A few things;
He said he's not involved with forums of any kind these days and has no intention of ever coming back here.
Those reasons are because he has a business (construction) a fiancee, no time and a pretty busy life.

He said being on forums left a bad taste in his mouth, and that social media of any kind isn't his thing anymore.

He is aware of Big Al passing, and a few other things.
He was pleasant and was glad that I contacted him and told me to feel
free to pass along the content of our conversation.


----------



## EastTexFrank

That's about what I thought but I'm glad that he seems to have his life straightened out these days.


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> Yes, Vin had a forum for a time and I was a member there.
> He and I got along very well on his forum.
> DZ was also there. Speaking of, he is now a bona fide preacher, as well as being a sometime Santa Claus lol
> 
> I don't hold any grudges.. I just wish some knew what I knew I knew and knew I knew it, back in them days.



I've always thought of you as she who knows everything.    I looked in on Vin's site also.  Several from here hung out there.  I still banter with Mak on occasion.  

 Anybody heard from JoeC?  I tried to call him a couple of weeks ago with no return call.  No return email.  Not at all like Joe.  He has not shown up on any of the usual spots for a month.  His health has not been all that good, and he moved.  Makes me wonder.


----------



## Doc

Joe last visited NetCookingTalk.com on Nov 16th.  He did not post, so I suspect all is good.  He's just busy with retired life.  At least I hope so.


----------



## jimbo

Doc said:


> Joe last visited NetCookingTalk.com on Nov 16th. He did not post, so I suspect all is good. He's just busy with retired life. At least I hope so.



Thanks, it is not like Joe to not return calls.  It was before the 16th that I tried to call him.

 Amazing how that retirement thing works.  You retire to get away from s**t, then you realize that you have gotten away from nothing.  Just a different cow pie.


----------



## pirate_girl

jimbo said:


> *I've always thought of you as she who knows everything.* <->  Several from here hung out there.  I still banter with Mak on occasion.
> 
> Anybody heard from JoeC?  I tried to call him a couple of weeks ago with no return call.  No return email.  Not at all like Joe.  He has not shown up on any of the usual spots for a month.  His health has not been all that good, and he moved.  Makes me wonder.


*
Nahh, I just made a lot of friends through the years.
Some I have stayed in contact with, some not.
*
Mak and I banter very friendly on other places, and know where not to go. 

As for joec, I did send him an email this morning after I read your post here Jimbo.
He's likely busy or something, but you are correct about his health, although I had just talked to him not all that long ago, and Dawn has my email as well.
Making such a big move and the changes that all involved perhaps has taken him to another place that doesn't involve the internet for now.


----------



## mak2

Howdy everybody.


----------



## Leni

Well, hello yourself.  Where you been?


----------



## bczoom

Hey Mak, How 'ya been?


----------



## EastTexFrank

mak2 said:


> Howdy everybody.



Well, would you look at that!!!!!  Howya been?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Damn!  Doc's letting just anybody in here lately.   Oh, Hell ... Welcome Back, Mac!!


----------



## ki0ho

Time to sharpen my knife!!!!!!let the fun began !!!!   the prodical lib has returned!!!!!


----------



## Doc

mak2 said:


> Howdy everybody.


Hey Mak, GREAT to see you back here.   Cheers!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

mak2 said:


> Howdy everybody.



Welcome back!


----------



## Doc

I also invited Vin aka DaeDong back.   I got this email from Vin and he asked that I share it with you all.  No mention if he will come back and post, I still have my hopes.



			
				Vin said:
			
		

> > Hi Greg
> > It was good to hear from you, all the best for Christmas and the new year
> > to you and your wife, and please wish all those on FF the same. On second
> > thoughts, exclude CB! LOL
> >
> > Take care
> >
> > Vin


----------



## mak2

Thanks for the welcome back everybody, I had kinda hoped yall had cleaned up a bit, you know, like new carpets or paint, but whatever...Thanks for having me.  





Leni said:


> Well, hello yourself.  Where you been?





bczoom said:


> Hey Mak, How 'ya been?





EastTexFrank said:


> Well, would you look at that!!!!!  Howya been?





Danang Sailor said:


> Damn!  Doc's letting just anybody in here lately.   Oh, Hell ... Welcome Back, Mac!!





ki0ho said:


> Time to sharpen my knife!!!!!!let the fun began !!!!   the prodical lib has returned!!!!!





Doc said:


> Hey Mak, GREAT to see you back here.   Cheers!!!!


----------



## waybomb

I never did get an answer - so when are we getting this cheaper and better healthcare?


----------



## mak2

Not like that is off topic or anything


waybomb said:


> I never did get an answer - so when are we getting this cheaper and better healthcare?


----------



## ki0ho

I seem to remember some one wishing Mak would return.................NOW look what ya have done!!!!!!!!  Its a fine mess ya got us into Ollie!!!!!!

Come to think about it ......what about that FREE health care any way?????


----------



## mak2

The only people I ever hear say free healthcare are left wing illiterates or far right wingers pretending anyone thinks healthcare can be free.   Funny how free healthcare was such a terrible thing until Obama came out with the mandate, then suddenly free healthcare was freedom itself.  how would you keep from having "free" healthcare without a mandate?   





ki0ho said:


> I seem to remember some one wishing Mak would return.................NOW look what ya have done!!!!!!!!  Its a fine mess ya got us into Ollie!!!!!!
> 
> Come to think about it ......what about that FREE health care any way?????


----------



## ki0ho

Thanks ...Glad ya cleared that up........


----------



## mak2

ki0ho said:


> Thanks ...Glad ya cleared that up........


----------



## JEV

mak2 said:


> Howdy everybody.


Oh sweet Jesus. There goes the neighborhood.

Just bustin' your liberal mini-balls. 

So...How's that hopey changey thingy workin' out for ya? Still waiting for the $2,500.00 premium reduction for the folks who got screwed by your lying muzzie buddy.

Welcome back, professor. Since the liberals at PW banned me. I haven't had any good dialog with bonafide, card-carrying, Obama-loving liberal. Should be fun. We'll see which one of gets the time-out first.


----------



## mak2

I had forgotten what a swell place this was.  Thanks for reminding me.  No damn wonder is it so lonely around here.  





JEV said:


> Oh sweet Jesus. There goes the neighborhood.
> 
> Just bustin' your liberal mini-balls.
> 
> So...How's that hopey changey thingy workin' out for ya? Still waiting for the $2,500.00 premium reduction for the folks who got screwed by your lying muzzie buddy.
> 
> Welcome back, professor. Since the liberals at PW banned me. I haven't had any good dialog with bonafide, card-carrying, Obama-loving liberal. Should be fun. We'll see which one of gets the time-out first.


----------



## ki0ho

Nope it hasent been lonely around here.....a fine bunch of conserves on our pages!!....

PG stops in a every now and then...brightens the place up...and Rev.Jev keeps our morels up to snuff!!!!!.....Squrily..pushes us to hold our construction standards high...Waybomb makes sure we use civel language!!!
Leni..brings a soft side to the place.....DS...keeps us on even keel.....Doc keeps us healthy and right happy.....

all told I would say this is a right friendly place to hang out 








that is unless ya are a bleeding heart liberal


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> Howdy everybody.


Hey you..


----------



## tiredretired

Well, this is indeed a surprise.  Welcome back Mak.  Let the games begin.


----------



## Danang Sailor

ki0ho said:


> Nope it hasent been lonely around here.....a fine bunch of conserves on our pages!!....
> 
> PG stops in a every now and then...brightens the place up...and *Rev.Jev keeps our morels up to snuff **!!!!!.....Squrily..pushes us to hold our construction standards high...Waybomb makes sure we use civel language!!!
> Leni..brings a soft side to the place.....*DS...keeps us on even keel ***.....Doc keeps us healthy and right happy.....
> 
> all told I would say this is a right friendly place to hang out
> 
> 
> that is unless ya are a bleeding heart liberal



***What does JEV have to do with *mushrooms*?  Or did you mean "morals"? 

****Thanks for the compliment ... and keeping it nautical!


----------



## JEV

Danang Sailor said:


> ***What does JEV have to do with *mushrooms*?  Or did you mean "morals"?
> 
> ****Thanks for the compliment ... and keeping it nautical!


I like 'shrooms! I just don't _DO_ 'shrooms.


----------



## MrLiberty

mak2 said:


> Howdy everybody.




  I'm new here.


----------



## ki0ho

Danang Sailor said:


> ***What does JEV have to do with *mushrooms*?  Or did you mean "morals"?
> 
> ****Thanks for the compliment ... and keeping it nautical!


I mised this this morning...... yep you are correct....although I think the REV Jev uses some sort of mushrooms in his sermons  why else would mak be bouncing off the walls? trying to push false hoods?


----------



## Galvatron

Welcome back Mak


----------



## mak2

Thanks.  


Galvatron said:


> Welcome back Mak


----------



## Catavenger

Welcome back


----------



## ki0ho

When I first came to the fourm..mak was leaving....seems like every couple of days he is leaving...seems to always come back.....I didnt know he was booted off for a while...just thought he left again and I missed it.....   Oh well..more than likely when things get to hot at where ever he goes...he will be back.....and it is always a pleasure to see him again.... 
he sure can spice up the pot!....and many folks around here enjoy a good spicy meal now and then.....mushrooms...any one?

I hope Doc keeps inviting folks back...every one adds something.  besides we are real short on LADYS!!!    Need more red heads!!!!


----------



## Leni

_ Need more red heads!!!!_

Hey!  Wait a minute!  What about me?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> _ Need more red heads!!!!_
> 
> Hey!  Wait a minute!  What about me?



What about you?  Do you feel slighted?  Maybe posting a new(er) picture would enlighten folks!  (hint, hint)


----------



## MrLiberty

I prefer blondes, but red heads will do in a pinch.........


----------



## Leni

Danang Sailor said:


> What about you?  Do you feel slighted?  Maybe posting a new(er) picture would enlighten folks!  (hint, hint)



Do you like my new avatar?  Yes, it is me.  And yes I was feeling a little slighted.


----------



## ki0ho

Danang Sailor said:


> What about you?  Do you feel slighted?  Maybe posting a new(er) picture would enlighten folks!  (hint, hint)



I am all for that!!!!!       But Leni....I still remember the first avatar you posted with...gorgeous ....  also I have pictures of PG in my memory from a while back.....Gorgeous......and they to are going to stay where they are at!!  beauty is to be admired...and respected!!


----------



## ki0ho

Leni said:


> Do you like my new avatar?  Yes, it is me.  And yes I was feeling a little slighted.



You should never feel slighted! because none was intended!!!
but on my pooter that sure could be  real close to red hair!!!!


----------



## Leni

Actually I was born a golden tow head.  Too much red in the hair to be a platinum blond.  Like so many northern Europeans it's darkened over the years.  

I think that you are referring to my French silk costume picture.  It's still here someplace but I haven't posted this one before.


----------



## pirate_girl

hmmm.. someone mention red hair?


----------



## JEV

Maybe I've just been lucky, but I've never met an ugly natural red head. IMO, they exude a certain je ne sais quoi that mesmerizes me. Maybe it's the freckles that go with the red hair.


----------



## AndyM

mak2 said:


> Howdy everybody.



Welcome back!  It's great to see a few forum favorites return, but sad to see a couple have passed on recently too.


----------



## EastTexFrank

AndyM said:


> Welcome back!  It's great to see a few forum favorites return, but sad to see a couple have passed on recently too.



Hey Andy my boy.  How are you?

Yea, it's sad.  I've had a few losses in my personal life too.


----------



## mak2

Thanks Andy, hated to hear that too. 





AndyM said:


> Welcome back!  It's great to see a few forum favorites return, but sad to see a couple have passed on recently too.


----------



## ki0ho

JEV said:


> Maybe I've just been lucky, but I've never met an ugly natural red head. IMO, they exude a certain je ne sais quoi that mesmerizes me. Maybe it's the freckles that go with the red hair.



I havent eather....but ..stay with the long hair ones.....that way in a pinch ya can comb the hair just right and compensate


----------



## ki0ho

mak2 said:


> Thanks Andy, hated to hear that too.



the passings make ya sad.....but where Im told Im going.......I know Ill be seeing some of them again!!

and with all the liberals going to heaven....I wont have to be bothered with those pests!!!


----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


> hmmm.. someone mention red hair?



Yes we did.  How are you doing these days?


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> hmmm.. someone mention red hair?





Leni said:


> Yes we did.  How are you doing these days?



You two beauties deserve what you want, so here are a couple of red hare pictures for you!


----------



## Leni

Shall we unite to do something to him?


----------



## Wee Willy

LOL, good one Danang.


----------



## Leni

One of these days I'll learn to keep my mouth shut.


----------

